# Home Theater for LG LED TV



## bryanshintani (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi, 

I purchased an LG LED HDTV (42LE5400) a few months ago, and just recently invested in a Vizio HD Soundbar. 

After days of trying to figure out how to get it to work with my TV, I gave up and called LG support. I was told that the Vizio Soundbar is not compatible with the TV because there is no way to set the TV's audio output to PCM. (The television only has Digital Audio Out)

My question to everyone is, "Does anyone know of a home theater system that does not require a receiver and does not require you to change the digital audio output?" Something around 100-200 USD preferably.

Thanks,
-Bryan

P.S. If I need to provide any further information about the TV please let me know.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Does your TV have analog stereo audio outputs that you can connect to your soundbar's stereo input?

Sound bars typically do not decode surround mixes (Dolby or DTS) but instead simulate it from the stereo mix.


----------



## bryanshintani (Sep 27, 2008)

Unfortunately my TV does not have analog audio out, only digital/optical out.


----------

